# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Kittens Attack !

## Monsieur Chat

Maintenant, vous avez une bonne raison de faire du bi-écran.
 Par contre, je me dois de vous prévenir que l'utilisation prolongée de cette webcam rend complètement débile.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Spad

> Maintenant, vous avez une bonne raison de faire du bi-écran.
>  Par contre je me dois de vous prévenir que l'utilisation prolongée de cette webcam rends complètement débile.
> 
> Voir la news (0 image, 1 vidéo )


C'est malin je laisse un onglet sur cette page et je me marre tout seul maintenant.... ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Mouais... 7 chatons dans un si petit espace, c'est pas top...  ::|:

----------


## Naya

strop mignon  ::wub::

----------


## Sk-flown

Mmmm des chats, c'est bon les chats miam.

----------


## Foxone

Quand-est-ce qu'ils lancent une grenade dans le tas ?

----------


## v1nce

> Quand-est-ce qu'ils lancent une grenade dans le tas ?


Pareil, j'attends le moment drôle, vachement longue cette vidéo !  ::mellow::

----------


## half

Mmmmmhh des chats burger.

----------


## Lang0chat

Haha puissant!

Au début je croyais voir un chaton meugnon pendu aux fils, dommage...
:sadique:

Sinon ils ont l'air trop jeunes pour faire du seske, et donc assez d'audience, re-dommage!
 :Bave:

----------


## Grimar

pauvres bêtes...

----------


## Le Glaude

Kitty Kitty Kitty Kitty ...  ::P:

----------


## alx

Je les voyais plus grands que ça vos nouveaux locaux...

----------


## hellsing

bon mon crétin de chat réagit pas un pet à cet intrusion  ::cry::

----------


## Tromzy

I'm in ur webcamz, doin' nuthin.

----------


## padow

Mais ils font que pioncer!

----------


## MerryDotA

1800 personnes qui matent des chatons en train de dormir sur un site de pc pour canards et qui tuent des zombies le soir ... 
ou va le monde ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Mais ils font que pioncer!


Ben ouais mais c'est la webcam de la Rédac', tu t'attendais à quoi ?  ::P:

----------


## padow

Bah j'sais pas un peu plus d'action!
on dirait une photo la ::mellow:: 

Faudrait mettre un chien la-dedans!  ::ninja:: 




En plus y a du monde à mater tous ça : perver :

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/440966

----------


## TheToune

> Bah j'sais pas un peu plus d'action!
> on dirait une photo la
> 
> Faudrait mettre un chien la-dedans! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En plus y a du monde à mater tous ça : perver :
> ...


Ou foutre de l'eau dans ce fichu aquarium ...  ::P:

----------


## MerryDotA

j'découvre Ustreamtv au passage
c est super sympa ce truc : D

----------


## Docjones

Pourquoi le tag "démoniaque".
Je connaissais l'aversion de canard pc pour ces boules de poils à cause de leur air fourbe, mais démoniaque, là ça me dépasse. ::blink::

----------


## Saint Empire



----------


## Yoryze

Je croyais que la vidéo avait freezé, non, ils dormaient ces cons.
C'est nul.  ::mellow::

----------


## Maxwell

Ho ! Il vient de bouger !

----------


## Pelomar

C'est quoi ce truc moisi ?

----------


## Mélanome

Ça va donner des idées aux dev. de party-games sur Wii ... 

"Raygun contre les chats crétins" ...  ::mellow:: 

Ou à TF1 pour la star-Ac 10 ...

----------


## Pelomar

oooooohh ils jouent, c'est kro mignon  ::cry::

----------


## Mélanome

> Je croyais que la vidéo avait freezé, non, ils dormaient ces cons.
> C'est nul.


En même un temps un chat ... ça dort 80 % de son temps ...  ::zzz::

----------


## Pelomar

oooooohhhhh ils jouent a chat perché  ::cry:: 



Je ne pourrais jamais résister au regard d'un chaton.

----------


## Nono

Pauv ptit mimi !!!!!! Y'a quelque chose de mignon et cruel en même temps dans cette situation.

----------


## eystein

Moi je prends le roux. Bien cuit s'il vous plait, mayo harissa.

----------


## Mélanome

Mettez des cactus en pots, des billes et des ballons gonflables ... et c'est Mario Cat !!

----------


## Maxwell

Prison Break !

----------


## half

Waow le nombre de viewers a doublé...

Han les cons ils se sont fait la malle a l'instant !!!

Tein il y a un mec a la place c'est nul.

----------


## MerryDotA

séance nétoyage...
nolife style ...

----------


## padow

yeah de l'action

----------


## Say hello

Ouai y'a une rébellion y'en a un qui tente de prendre le perchoir à la place de l'autre.


Mais pourquoi des chats? Pourquoi pas des raptors?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

A cause des croquettes, qu'est ce que ça peut bouffer comme croquettes des raptors.

----------


## Sao

Au début je m'attendais à une chute. :maiselleapasdefincettevidéo:

----------


## Tromzy

A lire vos posts, je comprends mieux pourquoi ça a si bien marché Loft Story...

----------


## Mélanome

Ouais ... que des voyeurs ... voilà ce que vous êtes !! 

Et des chats en plus ... zoophiles !!!  ::rolleyes:: 

Ce qui me fait vraiment peur ... c'est qu'ils sont dans un lit de bébé ... 

Ils ont fait quoi du bébé ?  ::cry::  Quelqu'un a vu le début ?

----------


## Le Glaude

> Ils ont fait quoi du bébé ?  Quelqu'un a vu le début ?


* Num Num Num *

 :Bave:

----------


## Fracanus

Mon entreprise remercie le canard pour ces 35 minutes passées dessus avec 5 de mes collègues.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Oh ils jouent avec leurs queues trop kikinous

----------


## Mug Bubule

Je pari sur le noir et blanc !! CAY LUI KI VA GAGNAY §§§

----------


## PsykoShima

C'est con un chat !:D

On va passer les 4000 viewers ! :D

----------


## Euklif

J'vous envoie des rond si vous voulez mais sérieux, c'est criminel si peu de place pour tant de chat  ::'(: 

Et s'pas une joke en plus  ::P:

----------


## ERISS

Pas besoin d'avoir de chats chez soit maintenant! Merci la webcam!
A quand une webcam avec des gamins? pour épargner ceux qui voudraient en faire.

----------


## PsykoShima

Un ptit Gringoulon show.

----------


## Vonslead

En fait, c'est pour montrer l'activité en temps réel de la rédac, non?

----------


## [Braiyan]

Dites-moi, on peut faire de nombreux trucs sympas avec les chatons dans Postal 2... ::lol::

----------


## Altaic

C'est vrai que c'est mignon mais ils sont quand même enfermés dans ce ptit enclos...j'trouve ça un peu glauque au final. ::mellow::

----------


## Mille-feuilles

C'est quand même cruel d'enfermer ces chats dans ce petit espace seulement pour que des idiots comme nous puissent les regarder.  ::o: 

(Bon en même temps c'est vrai qu'un chat se déplace principalement pour dormir et manger... )

----------


## Sig le Troll

Trop meugnon. xD


Comment ça ça casse le mythe? xD

----------


## Nono

> Pas besoin d'avoir de chats chez soit maintenant! Merci la webcam!
> A quand une webcam avec des gamins? pour épargner ceux qui voudraient en faire.


En plus d'épargner ceux qui auraient été faits.

----------


## Say hello

En fait, quant à l'idée de ceci, je commence à hésiter entre:

1- Une étude d'éthologie pour voir combien de temps mettront les chatons avant de se bouffer les uns les autres par manque d'espace vital.

2- Combien d'entre nous sont assez cons pour regarder ce truc des heures (hm.. j'ai regardé, mais bon... 10min)

3- Les 2!

----------


## olivon

Quelle bande de branleurs ces chats

----------


## Alab

C'est la webcam de la rédaction qu'ils ont déplacés dans le bureau de monsieur chat ?

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Tentative de rébellion chez les chatons qui ont pris d'assaut le mur ouest de leur enclos !

----------


## Gérard le Canard

Pour la version petits enfants en video, ca a deja ete fait, mais faut juste faire attention a bien eviter la justice. Y parait que ce n est pas tres populaire.

----------


## Syntaxerror

Ca serait parfait avec des commentaires de Pierre Fulla ce truc.

----------


## Matriochka

Pour information, j'ai un arbre à chat de la même marque que celui dont le gris semble apprécie les cimes. C'est de la qualité de merde.

----------


## Septa

Haaaaaan...

Ils font un "king of the hill" avec l'arbre à chat et c'est le petit blond qui gagne...

----------


## PsykoShima

C'est un vrai ptit ninja le beige clair. ^^

Haha il vient de mettre la pression à tous les autres.

----------


## Brainkite

Moi je les surveille

----------


## BourrinDesBois

On devrait se relayer pour les surveiller, on fait des tours de garde et on prévient les autre quand il se passe un truc bien. Ah tu vois qu'ils sont démoniaque, tu vois! Regardes à quoi on en est réduit maintenant.

----------


## Zouuu

::(:  quelqu'un peut les réveiller ?

----------


## Mélanome

Mais ... c'est télé-chat !!!

http://www.mange-disque.tv/fs/md_231.jpg

Faut mettre un fer à repasser dans l'enclot !!

----------


## Mélanome

Je me lèche et je te bouscule
Tu ne te réveilles pas,
Comme d' habituuuuude ...

Ma patte, caresse tes ch..poils,
Tu ne te réveilles pas 
Comme d' habituuude ...

Et je me mes à ronronner,
Et me lèche le cu*.
Comme d' habitu uuu ude ...

----------


## Mr Ianou

Oh je craque ils sont trop kawaii ces p'tites boules de poils, à cet âge là ils dorment beaucoup, bon c'est pas grave je vais garder un oeil dessus malgré tout xD

----------


## Zouuu

KIDNAPPING !!!!!!!!!!!

Une connasse les a enlevé, appelez le F.B.I., viiiite !!

----------


## Mr Ianou

Oh j'assiste au nettoyage du parc, fascinant ! Je regarde les images et c'est bô !

----------


## Hemcey

Yen a certains qui tentent une évasion. 

MDR les chats qui s'agrippent sur les remparts ou le petit gris qui se met sur l'arbre à chat pour sauter par dessus.  ::P:

----------


## Zouuu

c'est prison break kitty !!!

----------


## Say hello

Et après on dit qu'en france y'a pas de pouvoir des chats.

----------


## Zouuu

8/10 !

superbe  ::):

----------


## Mélanome

Ils ne peuvent pas exercer leur droit de grève, c'est un SCANDALE !!!

----------


## alx

> 03:06 rufus08 : puppies are up next week


 ::mellow::

----------


## Mug Bubule

Vous avez pas compris ? c'est le nouveau trailer de F.E.A.R.; ils ont hésité entre un chat et alma ... :Bave:

----------


## Say hello

> 


J'ai peur de comprendre la phrase.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Si vous aviez été sur la page de la webcam, vous sauriez que les chatons seront proposés à l'adoption le 8 février.




> ~ MY FURRY VALENTINE ~
> These 7 six-week-old bundles of fluff are looking to find forever homes by Valentine’s Day.
> Watch these adorable little tikes tumble and play LIVE until they’re available for adoption on February 8th - 8am at the
> West Los Angeles Animal Care Center.

----------


## alx

D'où les chiots, ensuite.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Je me lèche et je te bouscule
> Tu ne te réveilles pas,
> Comme d' habituuuuude ...
> 
> Ma patte, caresse tes ch..poils,
> Tu ne te réveilles pas 
> Comme d' habituuude ...
> 
> Et je me mes à ronronner,
> ...


 :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^: 

Veux-tu m'épouser?  ::wub::

----------


## Zouuu

> D'où les chiots, ensuite.


OK. Donc après le 8 février, il n'y aurait plus aucun intérêt de regarder cet cam. J'en prends note.

C'est tellement useless un chiot comparé à un chaton  ::mellow:: 

De plus, c'est pas plus mal que ca s'arrête, niveau production au boulot, ca a chuté aujourd'hui.  ::(:

----------


## tb-51

Mais ils sont trognons, mais...mais laissez la webcam, LACHEZ CA !!! krzzz...

----------


## darkfec

Et l'on peut s'attendre à des événements comme par exemple : chat déguisé en dracula pour halloween ?

----------


## Say hello

ça y'est ils se battent.

----------


## Zouuu

grosse grosse fight !! le ptit marron clair là, il avoine sec !
Entre le gris et la boule rose, c'est LE chat à avoir !

----------


## padow

Comment ils se mettent sur la gueule XD.

----------


## padow

oh y a du monde !!

----------


## Elma

Oh y'en a un qu'a faillit ce barrer ! Mais on dirais qu'il y a un couvercle parce qu'il est retombé...

----------


## meg

Le noir et blanc je le veux, l'a trop la classe (en plus c'est un branleur).
Bon par contre ça fait loin pour aller le chercher...ou alors par UPS...mais je suis pas sur de la fraîcheur du bestiau à l'arrivée :D

----------


## Azra

certes y a des moments où ils dorment mais quand ils sont éveillés, parfois ils se bagarrent bien.
(surtout le blanc et noir, petite teigne !)

----------


## le faucheur

Oh il y en a du mimi ! De quoi se faire un jolie manteau de fourrure !

----------


## Fernando

> certes y a des moments où ils dorment mais quand ils sont éveillés, parfois ils se bagarrent bien.
> (surtout le blanc et noir, petite teigne !)


Ouais je l'ai aussi remarqué le blanc et noir c'est le rebelle de la bande  ::rolleyes:: 

(ça doit faire la troisième fois depuis hier que je zieute  :Emo:  )

----------


## cateater

Mon cousin Alf pose la question suivante:Ces chats sont-ils destinés à la consommation? Et si oui comment peut-on se procurer le petit rouquin marrant qui me fait bien envie?

----------


## The Lurker

> En même un temps un chat ... ça dort 80 % de son temps ...





> (Bon en même temps c'est vrai qu'un chat se déplace principalement pour dormir et manger... )


Allez dire ça au miens. :^_^:

----------


## Montigny

y en a un qui est entrain de s'énerver sur l'espèce de petit punchingball et avec le ptit chat noir et blanc (c'est une teinge celui là ^^ )c'est délire  ::):

----------


## Montigny

haha , les chats ont envoyé les balles dans la gamelle de lait ^^ ça va être dur de les retirer sans la viander sur le tapis cette gamelle :D

----------


## pierrot la lune

Arghh, ils roupillent  ::|:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Arghh, ils roupillent


Y'en a un qui prend son p'tit déj'.

----------


## JudaGrumme

Il a fini manifestement.  :Emo:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Les gars, ce n'est plus en live...

----------


## zwzsg

J'ai mieux: http://www.interactivezoo.eu/pesa.html

----------

